# Low progesterone in pregnancy



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

Evening ladies,  well the last week has certainly been a whirlwind for me, in a good way! In September I was diagnosed with pof and as a result we decided to get my amh tested which was very low at 0.2. We are very lucky to have a little girl but we always wanted two children so we were pretty devastated.  However I eventually saw a hospital consultant who wanted to test my fsh levels again (by this point my periods had returned)  and last week I got the good news that they are in normal range and that I am not going through the menopause but my progesterone level is low and needs to be tested again, as you can probably guess from the title of this post,  I found out the next day that I am pregnant!  While we are overjoyed it is very early days and my question is does anyone know what I can do to help my progesterone level as it is important to maintain the pregnancy and it's suspected that my previous 3 miscarriages could be as a result of low progesterone.  I'm waiting to speak to the doctor but it's taking ages for her to get back to me.  Also I'm hoping this will give hope to some people ☺


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cyclogist pessaries help increase progesterone levels... Good luck 🍀


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

First of all a huge congratulations!!! I am ttc with FSH of 9.9 and AMH of 13.4 and been told my chances are slim.  I had a miscarriage Christmas Day at 5 weeks so reading your post has given me hope 

Progesterone in early pregnancy is usually prescribed via your consultant at the hospital usually in pessary form and are taken from the 2nd you get a BFP until usually end of first trimester, so after first scan then slowly withdrawn.  Some people are on them the whole pregnancy but that depends on each individuals circumstances.  I would get onto your consultant first thing Monday and ask about them as I am sure she will be happy to prescribe progesterone.  It's not harmful to pregnancy but can help sustain a pregnancy if only issue is low progesterone and with your history I see no reason for her not to give it you.    Congratulations again


----------



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you alittlebitnervous 😊 I find it all hard to believe as my AMH was so low! early pregnancy is such a worrying time, but  Im keeping positive. Sorry to hear your news, sending you positive thoughts. I'll get straight onto the consultant again, good to know there is something that can be done to help.


----------

